# Chinese Scientists Discussed Weaponising Coronavirus In 2015



## Becky1951 (May 9, 2021)

The paper titled The Unnatural Origin of SARS and New Species of Man-Made Viruses as Genetic Bioweapons suggested that World War Three would be fought with biological weapons.​





COVID-19 pandemic has been caused by a coronavirus named SARS-Co V-2 which emerged in December 2019.



*Beijing: *
A document written by Chinese scientists and health officials before the pandemic in 2015 states that SARS coronaviruses were a "new era of genetic weapons" that could be "artificially manipulated into an emerging human disease virus, then weaponised and unleashed, reported Weekend Australian.

The paper titled The Unnatural Origin of SARS and New Species of Man-Made Viruses as Genetic Bioweapons suggested that World War Three would be fought with biological weapons. The document revealed that Chinese military scientists were discussing the weaponisation of SARS coronaviruses five years before the COVID-19 pandemic. The report by Weekend Australian was published in news.com.au.

Peter Jennings, the executive director of the Australian Strategic Policy Institute (ASPI), told news.com.au that the document is as close to a "smoking gun" as we've got.

"I think this is significant because it clearly shows that Chinese scientists were thinking about military application for different strains of the coronavirus and thinking about how it could be deployed," Jennings said.

"It begins to firm up the possibility that what we have here is the accidental release of a pathogen for military use," Jennings added.

He also said that the document may explain why China has been so reluctant for outside investigations into the origins of COVID-19.

"If this was a case of transmission from a wet market it would be in China's interest to co-operate ... we've had the opposite of that."

Robert Potter, a cyber security specialist who analyses leaked Chinese government documents, was asked by The Australian to verify the paper. He says the document definitely isn't fake, reported news.com.au.

"We reached a high confidence conclusion that it was genuine ... It's not fake but it's up to someone else to interpret how serious it is," Potter said.

"It emerged in the last few years ... they (China) will almost certainly try to remove it now it's been covered."

Potter further stated that it isn't unusual to see Chinese research papers discussing areas that they're behind on and need to make progress in.

"It's a really interesting article to show what their scientific researchers are thinking," he added.

The COVID-19 pandemic has been caused by a coronavirus named SARS-Co V-2 which emerged in December 2019. Coronaviruses are a large family of viruses, several of which cause respiratory diseases in humans - ranging from a common cold to Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS).

Since the COVID-19 pandemic began there have been over 157 million cases of COVID-19 and 3.28 million deaths worldwide, according to the latest update by Johns Hopkins University.

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/chi...eaponising-coronavirus-in-2015-report-2438321


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

I wondered about this from the beginning. Thanks for sharing that Becky.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2021)

It doesn't come to me as a surprise.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

This comes directly from news.com.au, a publication owned by Rupert Murdoch.  Credibility is highly suspect.


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2021)

StarSong said:


> This comes directly from news.com.au, a publication owned by Rupert Murdoch.  Credibility is highly suspect.



When you analyze it, Robert Potter (the cyber expert who stated for The Australian article that the paper was credible), is considered reliable by other news sources not owned by Rupert Murdoch such as the Guardian and CNN.


----------



## oldman (May 9, 2021)

I think a lot of people wondered about this. I wouldn’t want to find out through experience.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> When you analyze it, Robert Potter (the cyber expert who stated for The Australian article that the paper was credible), is considered reliable by other news sources not owned by Rupert Murdoch such as the Guardian and CNN.


Good to know.  Thanks


----------



## Chet (May 9, 2021)

The U.S. and maybe the entire world is under attack. I know the U.S. has many enemies such as China, Russia and Iran. We are being destroyed from within and being divided. It only takes money applied to the right levers. In a country with over 300 million, there is always someone to comply for personal gain usually in the form of corrupt politicians and corporations.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

I have sort of a stupid question. I realize these places hate us and want nothing more than to see us all die. What I don't understand is this...if they don't like communism why don't they just get a leader who is also against it? Rather than killing us because we're free? I don't know.


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I have sort of a stupid question. I realize these places hate us and want nothing more than to see us all die. What I don't understand is this...if they don't like communism why don't they just get a leader who is also against it? Rather than killing us because we're free? I don't know.


I'm not sure that "hate" is accurate, each of the super powers are vying for more dominant role in the world.


> If they don't like communism why don't they just get a leader who is also against it?


???
Just for the record:  In case you are referring to China as "they"....they *are* a Communist country. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Communist_Party


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm not sure that "hate" is accurate, each of the super powers are vying for more dominant role in the world.
> 
> ???
> Just for the record:  In case you are referring to China as "they"....they *are* a Communist country.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Communist_Party


And they like that?


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> And they like that?


I guess, I don't really know.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

I can't imagine living that way. We have enough of our own freedoms being done away with as it is.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 9, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm not sure that "hate" is accurate, each of *the super powers are vying for more dominant role in the world.*
> 
> ???
> Just for the record:  In case you are referring to China as "they"....they *are* a Communist country.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Communist_Party


Along that line of thought, this news item has been on various wires of late:  China's African Take-Over.


----------



## AnnieA (May 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I have sort of a stupid question. I realize these places hate us and want nothing more than to see us all die. What I don't understand is this...if they don't like communism why don't they just get a leader who is also against it? Rather than killing us because we're free? I don't know.



I doubt the average Chinese citizen hates us and wants us to see us die.  Those who oppose the Chinese Communist Party want to get to a Western country, not kill us.  How are the Chinese people opposed to the CCP going to effect change under these conditions?...

https://www.businessinsider.com/how...even-if-they-havent-been-accused-of-a-crime-3


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I doubt the average Chinese citizen hates us and wants us to see us die.  Those who opposed the Chinese Communist Party want to get to a Western country, not kill us.  How are the Chinese people opposed to the CCP going to effect change under these conditions?...
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/how...even-if-they-havent-been-accused-of-a-crime-3


That's awful.


----------



## chic (May 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> It doesn't come to me as a surprise.


I've discussed this with others for months. Does anyone believe future wars will consist of planes dropping bombs on targets or armies with guns shooting each other dead for a few miles of territory? A deadly virus is so much more effective. You can shut down the entire world in a matter of days.

"Just 4 weeks to flatten the curve." Remember this.


----------



## Don M. (May 9, 2021)

From early on...when this virus hit...I strongly suspected that this pandemic is the result of some Chinese biological warfare experiments that went horribly wrong and escaped the laboratory.  I have never put much faith in the story that infected bats in some local farmers market is the cause.  Given the history of suppression of information coming from China, and other totalitarian nations, I doubt we will ever know the full truth.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm not sure that "hate" is accurate, each of the super powers are vying for more dominant role in the world.


I think you're exactly correct.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> And they like that?


What choice do they have? Sure they could revolt but the Communist Chinese Party has shown no hesitation to kill it's own citizens. So what do you do?


----------



## garyt1957 (May 10, 2021)

chic said:


> I've discussed this with others for months. Does anyone believe future wars will consist of planes dropping bombs on targets or armies with guns shooting each other dead for a few miles of territory? A deadly virus is so much more effective. You can shut down the entire world in a matter of days.
> 
> "Just 4 weeks to flatten the curve." Remember this.


Much like nuclear weapons, biological warfare has a sense of  mutual destruction. One side releases a deadly virus and the other reciprocates and we all die. The real fear is a terrorist group that doesn't care getting hold of a virus.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Much like nuclear weapons, biological warfare has a sense of  mutual destruction. One side releases a deadly virus and the other reciprocates and we all die. The real fear is a terrorist group that doesn't care getting hold of a virus.


It would be incredibly naive to imagine many countries (US included) haven't explored the possibilities of biological weaponry.  

I agree with you, Gary. Mutual destruction would be the end result.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 10, 2021)

bio warfare has been discussed for a long time, selective disease that only kills certain races, not a new concept. virus escape from research lab is a most probable cause as it has happened here in the states, however the luck of the draw was the virus did not affect humans. As to virus transmission from animals to humans, then you need to read these...
the coming plaque by laurie garrett
spillover by david quammen
pandemic by jesse franklin bone
get well soon by jennifer wright


----------



## Chet (May 10, 2021)

In conjunction with biological attack there is also cyber attack. I just heard on the news that the pipeline system on the east coast of the U.S. has been attacked by Russian hackers. 
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/na...-colonial-pipeline-ransomware-attack-n1266793


----------



## Gaer (May 10, 2021)

Communist China is at war with the USA right now!


----------



## Don M. (May 10, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Communist China is at war with the USA right now!


According to many financial estimates, China's GDP will surpass that of the U.S. by the end of this decade....maybe sooner.  The ONLY way to keep a major share of our economy growing, and unemployment under control is for Everyone to cease buying Chinese products, and demand that our US industries return their manufacturing back to here.  It will take years to restore our manufacturing base, and the costs of many products may rise...in order to support American workers....BUT failure to do so will only result in an increasing number of our people falling into poverty.  
Chinese leaders know that destroying the US economy is a Very Effective form of Warfare....and I hope the vast majority of our people wake up and recognize that threat....And Soon.


----------



## garyt1957 (May 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> According to many financial estimates, China's GDP will surpass that of the U.S. by the end of this decade....maybe sooner.  The ONLY way to keep a major share of our economy growing, and unemployment under control is for Everyone to cease buying Chinese products, and demand that our US industries return their manufacturing back to here.  It will take years to restore our manufacturing base, and the costs of many products may rise...in order to support American workers....BUT failure to do so will only result in an increasing number of our people falling into poverty.
> Chinese leaders know that destroying the US economy is a Very Effective form of Warfare....and I hope the vast majority of our people wake up and recognize that threat....And Soon.


I read the coronavirus moved that timeline up 3-4 years.


----------



## Gaer (May 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> According to many financial estimates, China's GDP will surpass that of the U.S. by the end of this decade....maybe sooner.  The ONLY way to keep a major share of our economy growing, and unemployment under control is for Everyone to cease buying Chinese products, and demand that our US industries return their manufacturing back to here.  It will take years to restore our manufacturing base, and the costs of many products may rise...in order to support American workers....BUT failure to do so will only result in an increasing number of our people falling into poverty.
> Chinese leaders know that destroying the US economy is a Very Effective form of Warfare....and I hope the vast majority of our people wake up and recognize that threat....And Soon.


YES!  YES! YES!  I've already stopped buying Chinese products.  
This doesn't mean I hate all Chinese, only that i will not support the Communist China Government.
Like Don said, "people wake up and recognize that threat"  and,  it's already more than a threat.  It's war.


----------



## John cycling (May 10, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Much like nuclear weapons, biological warfare has a sense of  mutual destruction. One side releases a deadly virus
> and the other reciprocates and we all die. The real fear is a terrorist group that doesn't care getting hold of a virus.


Chemical weapons would be much easier to handle.
Plus the results can be blamed on viruses, terrorists, and other countries.
The biggest threat, however, is our own government imposing its will and oppression by force on the people.


----------

